# OPPO BDP 105 EU - der vielleicht beste 2&3 D BluRay Spieler



## PCGamesRedaktion (3. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *OPPO BDP 105 EU - der vielleicht beste 2&3 D BluRay Spieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: OPPO BDP 105 EU - der vielleicht beste 2&3 D BluRay Spieler


----------



## Nihiletex (3. Januar 2013)

Da fehlt wohl ein [Werbung] Tag wenn die Tester auch Partner der Herstellerfirma sind...


----------



## dangee (3. Januar 2013)

die machen keine Tests sondern kleine Werbefilmchen um den eigenen Verkauf anzukurbeln. Was soll sowas auf pcg / pcgh?


----------

